# Nvidia Game-ready-Treiber bald nur noch über Geforce Experience - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Nvidia Game-ready-Treiber bald nur noch über Geforce Experience - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

					Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware kommentieren aktuelle Ereignisse oder Entwicklungen aus der Welt der PC-Hardware, IT-Branche, Spiele, Technik oder Unterhaltung. Lesen Sie die persönlichen Meinungen der PCGH-Redakteure, heute zum Thema "Nvidia Game-ready-Treiber bald nur noch über Geforce Experience."

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Nvidia Game-ready-Treiber bald nur noch über Geforce Experience - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*


----------



## RawMangoJuli (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Game-ready-Treiber bald nur noch über Geforce Experience - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

"Das ist Mist, für den ich kein Verständnis habe."


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Game-ready-Treiber bald nur noch über Geforce Experience - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Die großen Firmen lassen sich seit einiger Zeit nur noch Mist einfallen. Wenn ich meine Emailadresse preis gebe, möchte ich auch eine Gegenleistung dafür z.B. eine neue Geforce/ Steamkey etc. Bei Facebook zahle ich ja schließlich auch mit meinen Daten und darf dafür den tollen Dienst benutzen .


----------



## Seebaer (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Game-ready-Treiber bald nur noch über Geforce Experience - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> "Das ist Mist, für den ich kein Verständnis habe."



Welchen Mist meinst Du jetzt? Hier geht es um die Kommentare der PCGH-Redakteure.
Und Nvidia GeForce Experience hatte ich 1 mal, aber nie wieder. Hat nur meinen PC ausgebremst.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Game-ready-Treiber bald nur noch über Geforce Experience - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Seebaer schrieb:


> Welchen Mist meinst Du jetzt? Hier geht es um die Kommentare der PCGH-Redakteure.
> Und Nvidia GeForce Experience hatte ich 1 mal, aber nie wieder. Hat nur meinen PC ausgebremst.



hast du die Kommentare überhaupt gelesen ?


----------



## sethdiabolos (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Game-ready-Treiber bald nur noch über Geforce Experience - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Mir ist das relativ egal. Gebremst hat Experience bei mir nie und damals haben z.B. auch alle bei ATI rumgeheult als im Catalyst das 3D-Center eingefügt wurde. 
Wenn sie das Experience besser mit einbinden, die automatische Erkennung der Hardware verbessern kann das für alle Spieler eigentlich nur von Vorteil sein. Sollen Sie es mit Achievments und Bonus-Programmen verzieren, so dass man als Vielspieler vllt. Rabatte auf diverse Games bekommt oder an Betas und Gewinnspielen teilnimmt.


----------



## ukoG_noS (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Game-ready-Treiber bald nur noch über Geforce Experience - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Also sind praktisch alle Redakteure dagegen. Find' ich gut! Aber soll Nvidia ruhig machen, vielleicht wechseln dann mehr Leute zu AMD.


----------



## borni (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Game-ready-Treiber bald nur noch über Geforce Experience - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich nutze Experience  wegen Shadowplay. Aber finde das trotzdem unnötig. Wahrscheinlich hat es was mit der WQHL Zertifizierung zu tun. Da will man wohl ein bisschen sparen. Mal sehen ob es wirklich so kommt. Auf jeden Fall:


----------



## Rolk (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Game-ready-Treiber bald nur noch über Geforce Experience - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Schön das in der Redaktion weitgehend Konsens herrscht. Da fällt mir ein, ich muss diesen Geforce Experience Schrott auf einem Rechner noch deinstallieren...


----------



## XD-User (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Game-ready-Treiber bald nur noch über Geforce Experience - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

nVidia schafft es subjektiv wirklich sich immer mehr in die ******* zu reiten, was solche Sachen angeht.
Die Liste mit "Fails" wird wie ich finde immer länger und länger... die Community beschwert sich und nimmt es trotzdem immer und immer wieder hin.

nVidia freut sich nen Ast das sie echt mit jeder neuen dreisten/dummen/frechen/erbärmlichen Tat durchkommen und immer mehr und mehr Geld in die Kassen bekommen... 
Aber nein Eier zu haben und zu sagen ich kaufe bei den nichts mehr bzw nicht jede neue Karte die 10% schneller ist, fällt der Masse nicht ein... 

Sich dann aber wundern wieso die Preise immer weiter steigen, Mittelklasse Chips zu High End Preisen verkauft werden, Titan X und schlag mich tot Karten ab 1000€+ kommen.
Die Firma allgemein immer unsympatischer wird und der Herr Huang sich trotzdem so dermaßen geil findet mit seinem Trip, sagt ja wohl alles.
Ich hätte nicht gedacht das sich nVidia ab 2011 so unglaublich unsympatisch machen kann ab Kepler...

Jetzt noch seine Hardware sogesehen madig machen lassen durch Software bei welcher man sich registrieren muss, nur damit man schnell/neu die Treiber bekommt ist doch wohl noch kranker.
Damals hat sich jeder über Steam aufgeregt  wegen Internet und co und heute existiert sogesehen nicht mal ein Internet-freies AAA-Spiel mehr von großen Publishern, die einen auch noch schickanieren und gold angemalte ******* präsentieren.
In welchen die Kampangen später rausgeschnitten werden (siehe Rainbows Six Siege) oder andere Spiele in denen es nichtmal mehr eine gibt... Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Man sollte sich gar nicht mehr wundern wenn man so behandelt wird, wenn man doch alles mitmacht.


----------



## bootzeit (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Game-ready-Treiber bald nur noch über Geforce Experience - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Lässt mich ja eigentlich Dank "nichtbeachtung" Nvidias cool, bin allerdings der Meinung das es langsam mal an der Zeit ist die Firma ein wenig abzustrafen . Ich vermute aber das die grünen "Schäflein" nach einem kurzen aufbäumen im Netz durch ablassen ihres Dünnpfiffes fein weiterhin zu allem Ja und Amen sagen....steht ja NVIDIA drauf (hinter) .


----------



## JuNiioR (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Game-ready-Treiber bald nur noch über Geforce Experience - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

hm ja und was soll daran jetz so schlimm sein ?

nutze seit jeher nv experience und hatte nie probleme damit o:


----------



## katajama (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Game-ready-Treiber bald nur noch über Geforce Experience - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Also ich muß Geforce Exerience nicht haben - es hängt immer beim starten. richtig gut funktioniert hat es bei mir noch nicht.


----------



## yojinboFFX (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Game-ready-Treiber bald nur noch über Geforce Experience - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Junior:Schon Dein Benutzername sagt aus,aus welcher Generation Du kommst,und das persönlich Daten(Emailadresse) ins Internet gehören!
Gruß Yojinbo


----------



## Lexx (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Game-ready-Treiber bald nur noch über Geforce Experience - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

von $ 20.10 auf $ 26.50 in 21 Tagen, man staune, 
von $ 24.60 auf $ 26.50 in 5 Tagen, a ned übel... 

Jedes veröffentlichte kritische Posting zu diesem Thema, scheint nVidias Aktienkurs 
zu beflüüügeln. Weiter so! (Bitte alle brav am nörgeln bleiben.)


----------

